

How To Merge In Traffic (Seattle, You're Not Going To Like This) - cek
http://kuow.org/post/how-merge-traffic-seattle-youre-not-going

======
bjfish
The article didn't mention this is called a late merge, zipper method, or
zipper merge:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Late_merge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Late_merge)

------
junto
In Germany this is enshrined in law. It is called the Straßenverkehr
Reißverschlusssystem or Reißverschlussverfahren. Basically translates to the
traffic-zipper-system.

[http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Rei%C3%9Fverschlus...](http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Rei%C3%9Fverschlussverfahren)

------
callesgg
I find that pretty obvious.

One example: I am sitting in a car and will turn to a side road a bit ahead
where the road splits in to several lanes. But due to the fact that the que is
longer I can't turn on to the second lane. And it have to sit in the que and
make it even longer.

------
mindslight
Of course, it's much worse for the people that want to take an exit before the
merge, who have to now sit in two lanes of stopped traffic (or drive on the
shoulder, depending on the traffic temperature).

That being said, merging as late as possible is the Nash equilibrium. Embrace
it! (although it's clearly better for me if you don't).

~~~
eridal
+1 for Nash

------
nicarus1984
This seems to fail when people do whatever they can to keep that person from
merging and, sometimes, resulting in minor accidents.

~~~
pc86
The key is not to force yourself in. If someone is staying 3" away from the
person in front of them and is making every effort to keep you out, just get
in behind them.

------
chenelson
It was wild riding with a Chicago coworker visiting Seattle. Sam used the
entirety of paved surfaces knowing other drivers would make way (and often
apologize). Both an embarrassing and enlightening experience.

